#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE- Mains - Advance 2015 Discussion Zone >  >  IIT BHU-Varanasi B-tech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus

## amos.0119

*IIT Varanasi Year of Establishment:* 1919.


*IIT Varanasi Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.


*IIT Varanasi Admission:*  JEE Advaced.


*CONNECTIVITY:*

*Nearest Airport :* Lal Bahadur Shastri Airport, Babatpur*Distance from Airport :* 35km*Nearest Railway Station :* Varanasi Cantt. (Junction) Railway Station*Distance from Railway Station :* 10km


*IIT Varanasi Branches In Engineering:*

Computer EngineeringCeramic EngineeringChemical EngineeringCivil EngineeringElectrical EngineeringElectronics EngineeringMechanical EngineeringMetallurgical EngineeringMining EngineeringPharmaceutical Engineering


*IIT BHU-Varanasi: Opening & Closing Cut-Off First Round 2014:*

*Course Name*

*GEO*

*GEC*

*OBCO*

*OBCC*

*SCO*

*SCC*

*STO*

*STC*


*4-year B.Tech. Course*


Ceramic Engineering

4269

5877

2054

2502

1289

1457

700

745


Chemical Engineering

2923

3988

1132

1768

858

1115

506

574


Civil Engineering

2844

3631

1192

1415

564

764

243

290


Computer Science and Engineering

696

1106

374

521

155

358

196

235


Electrical Engineering

1721

2380

606

949

430

636

226

282


Electronics Engineering

1429

2201

638

1049

577

666

330

363


Mechanical Engineering

1623

2656

660

1085

409

633

207

322


Metallurgical Engineering

4174

4847

1899

2288

1066

1262

418

655


Mining Engineering

4593

5851

1775

2437

1208

1395

383

668


*4-year B. Pharm. Course*


Pharmaceutics

5702

6532

2521

2785

1399

1596

818

885


*5-year B.Tech. + M.Tech. Dual Degree Course*


Biochemical Engineering with M.Tech. in Biochemical Engineering

5348

5863

2515

2573

1387

1446

733

785


Bioengineering with M.Tech in Biomedical Technology

5462

5969

2351

2561

1045

1490

794

802


Ceramic Engineering

5798

6115

2524

2600

1481

1510

768

774


Civil Engineering with M.Tech. in Structural Engineering

3182

3994

1274

1532

807

865

378

406


Computer Science and Engineering

1118

1293

537

602

415

423

274

274


Electrical Engineering with M.Tech. in Power Electronics

1901

2614

878

1217

469

605

355

359


Materials Science and Technology

4702

5196

1566

2355

1109

1409

627

644


Mechanical Engineering

2714

2929

903

1186

562

756

284

345


Metallurgical Engineering

4851

5260

2203

2321

1265

1274

679

679


Mining Engineering

5439

6049

2365

2489

1426

1443

731

749


*5-year Integrated M. Tech. Course*


Engineering Physics

2469

4448

1719

2051

1280

1326

649

660


Industrial Chemistry

5336

6038

2323

2548

1360

1514

787

796


Mathematics and Computing

1497

2066

991

1136

861

927

426

558


*5-year Integrated B.Pharm and M.Pharm. Dual Degree Programme*


Pharmaceutics

6269

6646

2749

2825

1526

1594

820

867






**For more Details on Opening & Closing Cut-Off of Different Round refer the attachment below


*IIT BHU-Varanasi: Fee Structure 2014: 

* **For ST/SC Students Shown in Brackets*

1.

One Time Payment

Rs. 5,750


2.

Payable Each Semester

Rs. 50,950 (Rs. 5,650)


3.

Refundable Caution Deposit

Rs. 9,000


4.

Medical Insurance Premium per Annum

-


*Total Fees Payable at the time of Admission*

Rs. *65700 (*Rs. *20400)*


*Other Fees*

Admission Fee/Mess deposit may need to be paid extra.





*IIT BHU-Varanasi: Fee Structure 2015: To be updated Soon*


*IIT BHU-Varanasi Placement Statistics 2015:* 


*Highest Package:*
Rs 2.03 crore per annum offered by Oracle, US 
Rs 1.63 crore per annum offered by Google 


*IIT Varanasi Campus & Intra Facilities:*


*Campus:

*
The campus spread over 1350 acres was built on land donated by the Kashi Naresh, the hereditary ruler of Banaras. Apart from the main campus, the Rajiv Gandhi South Campus covering 2,760-acre is at Barkatcha near the city of Mirzapur, about 80 kilometers from Banaras.


It has 140 teaching departments and more than 55 hostels for boys and girls. The total enrollment in the university stands at just over 15000, including students from all over India and abroad. Several of its colleges, including engineering (IT-BHU), science, linguistics, journalism & mass communication, law and medicine (IMS-BHU), Faculty of Management Studies, are ranked amongst the best in India. Out of these IT-BHU is set to become Indias 16th IIT, IIT-BHU from the academic session 2010 .Also, the university is well known for its Department of French studies which offers degree and diploma courses. BHU is ranked as the second best university in the field of research in India after Delhi University.It is also ranked as the best overall university of India on all parameters as per the India Today magazine dated 2 June 2010.


*Central Library:*


The Central Library is one of the largest libraries of the country. It was established in the Telang Hall of the Central Hindu College in the Kamachha campus of the University in 1916, with a small but precious collection donated by Professor P.K.Talang. Nurtured in its infancy Bu the renowned historian Sir Jadunath Sarkar, it had eminent scholars of the library science like Dr.S.R.Ranganathan, the father of Library movement in India, as its Libraries.
The Central Library changed its location to present building, in 1941, situated in the main campus. The construction of the present majestic building was started in 1927 with a very generous donation from Maharaja Sayajirao Gaekwad of Baroda after whom it has been named. This elegant building was designed on the suggestion of Mahamana Malaviyaji.


The institute follows the semester system and offers the following courses:



B. Tech. (four year duration)Integrated M. Tech (five year duration)M. Tech Dual Degree (IDD B.Tech + M.Tech degrees) (five year duration)M. Tech. (two year duration)M. Sc. (in Applied Sciences)B Pharma and M Pharma (5 year course)Ph.D (all engineering, science and interdisciplinary areas)IIT Varanasi Hostel & Mess Facilities:


There are 60 hostels (including 17 Girls Hostel) with an accommodation capacity of 9128 students (7003 boys and 2125 girls) in the campus.


*IIT Varanasi Address:* 


Banaras Hindu University, Varanasi, Uttar Pradesh, India.





  Similar Threads: IIT BHU-Varanasi B-tech admission 2016, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus IIT Hyderabad B-tech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus: IIT BHU-Varanasi btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus IIT BHU-Varanasi m tech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus IIT BHU-Varanasi btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus

----------

